# Cleaning the ice chute of my fridge.



## NGM (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a G.E. Hotpoint fridge, model HSS25GFPH WW

Way up inside the ice chute, I see mold. There is no obvious way to pull the ice chute from the machine for a really good cleaning, but there must be a way to do so if it was to be replaced.

Does anyone have any suggestions as to how I can clean this thing really good? Maybe dumping Clorox water through it? I've stopped using it for fear of any of that gunk getting into someones glass.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## glennjanie (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome NGM:
I also have a GE refrigerator and most of the ice chute is in the door, where it can be cleaned from the outside and the inside fairly easily. Use a bottle brush and a 50/50 Clorox and water mix to clean it. The ice bin can be taken out of the refrigerator and cleaned by soaking and brushing.
Glenn


----------



## NGM (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks Glennjanie. I was hoping someone knows of a way to take this apart to clean thoroughly. There are so many tiny cracks and crevices up in there that it'll be a serious PITA to clean with a bottle brush properly. I guess that will have to do for now though.

Edit: After re-reading my own reply, I discovered that I didn't thank you for your welcome to the group. Please excuse me, and thank you for your kind welcome! I'm one of the people in the world who can follow any direction, but is very limited in original thinking when it comes to mechanics. I'm more of a "book" person. This type of site is very valuable to me.


----------



## woodchuck (Sep 24, 2008)

See if this looks like yours. Maybe it will help. http://www.partselect.com/ModelFrames.aspx?ModelID=490645&ModelNum=HSS25GFPEWW&mfgModelNum=&ManufactureID=2&Selected=00113523i01&Position=6&mfg=GE&Type=&Mark=0


----------



## NGM (Sep 25, 2008)

woodchuck said:


> See if this looks like yours. Maybe it will help. http://www.partselect.com/ModelFrames.aspx?ModelID=490645&ModelNum=HSS25GFPEWW&mfgModelNum=&ManufactureID=2&Selected=00113523i01&Position=6&mfg=GE&Type=&Mark=0


That's it exactly! Thank you. All I have to do is figure out how to get the door seal off without having to buy another one. Part number 69 is the problem. The mold is all the way up and around the *outside* of the part and most of it isn't accessible from the outside of the door. Very bad design. It should be a snap out part that could be put into the dishwasher. In fact, that entire area should be a snap out module that could be dismantled for cleaning.

Thank you very much for this schematic. It'll be a very good thing to have.


----------



## Debdek (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a GE Hotpoint refrigerator, side-by-side model HSS25GFPH WW.
My icemaker has stopped working.  It seems like there is no water going to the ice maker, but the water dispenser is working fine.  Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## woodchuck (Oct 26, 2008)

Try swapping the wires on the dual water inlet valve. Then try the water dispenser. The water should go to the ice maker. This will tell you weather or not the ice maker valve is working and if the line is clear.


----------



## bkeith75 (Feb 8, 2009)

Good morning!! i also have the hss25gfph and my water dispenser is not working properly. The water comes out very slow. Does anyone have an ideas on how to unclog it? Thanks!!


----------



## woodchuck (Feb 8, 2009)

I would try compressed air after I disconnected the tube at the water inlet valve on the back of the fridge and try the dispenser to make sure you have a good supply there. When you put the air to the tube there also try the dispenser so the air can push through. You may have a mesh screen before the inlet valve that could be stopped up. You may also have a water filter that needs changing. 

There's a junction in your tubing at the bottom of the freezer door you can disconnect and try the dispenser. On some, the tubing can freeze in the freezer door and stop it up. A hair dryer at the top will usually melt it in five minutes.


----------

